# She did it!



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

After a few months of owning Sunshine, she has done her biggest achievement yet! Now, I can place my hand in her cage without food, and she will climb all over my hand and play with my fingernails! She doesn't step up on command, I just let her go on me as she pleases, so I haven't touched her. I don't know what happened, I came home one day and all of a sudden she's super friendly and playful! She'll even use my hand as a step stool to get to her toys (which she's been playing with a lot?). Another thing, she's been a little noisy because the house finches are back and she can see and hear them through a window. Not sure if she's trying to communicate with them or me but yeah. Sunshine is also almost done converting to pellets. It took a while but we are almost there! She is currently on only pellets mash and I'm slowly removing the liquid. I'm so happy she's making more progress!

Additional stuff:
I paid a visit to one of our local bird stores, which is Royal Tropical Fish and Bird Haven. They have a huge selection of birds and wonderful toys! My mom met an adorable baby Blue and Gold Macaw, and it was begging her for scratches lol. I especially took a look at some conures (Green Cheeks and Hoffman's) and a Canary winged parakeet, which was super adorable. I also took a look at the budgies there, they were super pretty! Ok here's a random question: every pet store I've been to feeds their budgies a seed only diet. Is there any places besides breeders probably that feed them pellets?

Sorry for that long read haha


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Good that your bird is now on your hand and friendly with you. It makes it a lot more enjoyable when your bird gets comfortable with you, such as this bird has. Do not have an answer on if the pet store feeds their birds pellets, as I am not the person at home that generally picks the supplies up. They may know, I can ask.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your progress with Sunshine!
It's excellent that she now trusts you enough to climb on your hand and play with her toys. :thumbup:

A budgie should always have 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix each day, even when it is eating pellets.

The seed mix is part of ensuring the budgie has a healthy diet.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/article...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

With regard to pet stores feeding pellets, unless they actually breed and raise birds themselves, the chances are slim that they incorporate pellets into the birds' diet.
Seed is less expensive to feed than pellets.*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats on your progress with Sunshine! Funnily enough, my budgies also talk with the house sparrows and house finches outside- I think the calls sound similar enough that they get a bit confused


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great news! It’s exciting to see progress . Deborah has addressed the seed/pellet question above.


----------

